# What are the best developer tools for CLang(++)(-cpp)?



## sossego (Dec 21, 2013)

It looks like I will need to do a lot of rewriting and constructing of libraries, headers, and such.
I have used SciTE, Bluefish, and the standard vi/nvi as editors.
The minimum requirement is a split window to use the original as a template and the other as the revised file.

Port tags not working?


----------



## kpedersen (Dec 22, 2013)

Rather than editors/scite and editors/bluefish, if you need features that nvi does not provide, then there is editors/vim for that 

The provided LLVM/Clang is pretty good but unfortunately the tools seem to be seriously lacking. devel/valgrind for one is a deal breaker for me. It is almost like providing .NET / Java without a garbage collector.

As for making libraries, devel/cmake is very useful (even if you do not use it in release) since it allows you to construct libs / bins with minimal boiler plate code and without retarded IDEs. It also recognizes clang/clang++ which is nice.


----------

